# صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب



## PERO05 (2 مايو 2007)

هذه الصورة أحبائى زلتقطها سائح لمدينة القدس وبالأخص أحد شوارعها الذى توعد السيد المسيح أن يتجول فيه مع بطرس ويوحنا الحبيب ولكنه بعد التحميض فوجئ بهذه الصورة المعجزة فقد ظهر بها السيد المسيح وهو يتحدث إلى بطرس وفى الخلف يوحنا الحبيب
استخدم هذا اللينك 
http://christian-dream.5gbfree.com/vb/showthread.php?p=71#post71


----------



## remon adel (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

*ممكن تحط الصورة هنا على المنتدى​*


----------



## maiada (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

ممكن تحط الصور !!!
شكرا اخي


----------



## Fady4Jesus (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع وتسهيلا على الإخوة...
الصورة...


----------



## فيدو ديدو (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية*

مششكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## ضحى (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له الم*

_سؤال لمسيحين / انتو كيف قدرتو تحصلو على صور المسيح ( عيسى) ..مع العلم انه من قبل الميلاد موجود ؟؟

يارب اللهم احفظ لنا نعمه العقل التي وهبتنا اياها ..

لبيك/ لبيك رسول الله .._


----------



## مسلمة للأبد (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له الم*

:shutup22:


أصحاب العقول فى راحة

 :dntknw:


----------



## ضحى (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له الم*

والله هذي اكبر نكته سمعتها في حياتي ..ان عيسى عليه السلام اتصور خخخخخخخخخ
يا عالم يا هوه اسالوا القديسين عندكم هل كان في ايامه تصوير فوتوغرافي ...لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ليش تصغير العقل ليش واللهي نكته


----------



## touni (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له الم*

فعلاً بستغرب من كل واحد بيقول انو ما كان في رسم بأيام السيد المسيح
يا اصحاب :shutup22:        الرسم كان من التاريخ
يكفي كلاما ً عن كيف عرفنا صورة السيد المسيح
مع العلم انو احد تلامذته كان رسام
وصحيح الدليل انو كان في رسم العملات القديمة والاصنام 
وما بدي ادخل بتفاصيل كتيرة ما إلا لزوم الا اذا كنتو بتحبو الجدال كتير


----------



## MARINSE (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له الم*



ضحى قال:


> والله هذي اكبر نكته سمعتها في حياتي ..ان عيسى عليه السلام اتصور خخخخخخخخخ
> يا عالم يا هوه اسالوا القديسين عندكم هل كان في ايامه تصوير فوتوغرافي ...لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ليش تصغير العقل ليش واللهي نكته



يوما بعد يوم تثبت فلة من المسلمين غبائها..............اذا كنتم مممن لم يقرا التار يخ يوما لذاما تجادلون بما لا تفقهون..........الم تسمعو يوما بالكفن الذي وضع على وجه المسيح طابعا بذلك دمائه الزكية الي نصرها من اجل الخليقة على هذا الكفن............وراسما بذلك تقاطيع وجعع الجميل...............هذا من ناحية الصور وكيف عرفنا شكل الرب يسوع

اما من ناحية الصورة هذه الصورة حقيقة وهي في هذا الزمن  وليست في الزمن القديم يا مثقفة:smil15:


----------



## فيدو ديدو (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له الم*

برافوا عليك وما قصرت  وانا اوافقك الراي


----------



## ارض الحويلة (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له الم*



MARINSE قال:


> يوما بعد يوم تثبت فلة من المسلمين غبائها..............اذا كنتم مممن لم يقرا التار يخ يوما لذاما تجادلون بما لا تفقهون..........الم تسمعو يوما بالكفن الذي وضع على وجه المسيح طابعا بذلك دمائه الزكية الي نصرها من اجل الخليقة على هذا الكفن............وراسما بذلك تقاطيع وجعع الجميل...............هذا من ناحية الصور وكيف عرفنا شكل الرب يسوع
> 
> اما من ناحية الصورة هذه الصورة حقيقة وهي في هذا الزمن  وليست في الزمن القديم يا مثقفة:smil15:



احقاقا للحق لقد قرأت دراسات كثيرة تقر ان هذا الكفن هو عمل فني من اعمال ليوناردو دافنشى وتستطيع ان تجدها عبر جوجول و ويكيبيديا


----------



## bonguy (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

اولا شكر كبير Pero05 ثانيا الصوره دي صوره معجزيه ظهر فيها المسيح وان كنت مبتقريش تاريخ ولا بتعرفي في اي حاجه يا اخت ضحي فأحسنلك تروحي توكلي معيز محمد وشكرا ليكي.


----------



## bonguy (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

ازاي يا استاذ ارض الحويلة انت مش عارف ان الكفن ده بعد بحوث كتيره من علماء الغرب اثبتوا انه يرجع الي وقت صلب ودفن المسيح ومتهيئلي مكانش دافنشي اتولد ساعتها الحقيقه الابحاث اثبتت كتير يا ريت تشوف فيلم الكفن متخافش الفيلم عربي هتقدر تفهمه شوف الفيلم ورد عليا.


----------



## Tabitha (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

*شكراً لتعبك 

الصورة واضحة وجميلة جداً

بس ممكن لو حد بيعرف أكتر عن الصورة دي يحكي لنا !!

لأني أول مرة أشوف الصورة دي ولكن لا اعرف قصتها !*


----------



## ارض الحويلة (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*



bonguy قال:


> ازاي يا استاذ ارض الحويلة انت مش عارف ان الكفن ده بعد بحوث كتيره من علماء الغرب اثبتوا انه يرجع الي وقت صلب ودفن المسيح ومتهيئلي مكانش دافنشي اتولد ساعتها الحقيقه الابحاث اثبتت كتير يا ريت تشوف فيلم الكفن متخافش الفيلم عربي هتقدر تفهمه شوف الفيلم ورد عليا.


الاخ بون جاي :
معظم الابحاث الكربونية التي تخدد عمر الاشياء اكدت ان الكفن يرجع عمره الى 600 سنة ماضية ....
يفضل مراجعة اللينكات التالية :
http://www.mcri.org/Shroud.html
http://www.mcri.org/shroudupdate.html#anchor577043
http://www.mcri.org/Shroud_graph.html
http://www.shroud.com
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shroud_of_Turin
http://www.historian.net/shroud.htm
http://www.uthscsa.edu/mission/spring96/shroud.htm
http://www.allaboutarchaeology.org/shroud-of-turin.htm
:thnk0001:


----------



## bonguy (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

اولا انا مش بجيب الكلام من دماغي انا قريت كل حاجه تتعلق عن الكفن والحقيقه المراجع بتاعتك جديده عليا بس مش مهم ليه؟ علشان انا متأكد من مراجعي ليه؟
علشان هي المراجع الرسميه والمعترف بيها واي مراجع تانيه مراجع دسيسه.


----------



## bonguy (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*


----------



## bonguy (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*


----------



## ارض الحويلة (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*



bonguy قال:


> اولا انا مش بجيب الكلام من دماغي انا قريت كل حاجه تتعلق عن الكفن والحقيقه المراجع بتاعتك جديده عليا بس مش مهم ليه؟ علشان انا متأكد من مراجعي ليه؟
> علشان هي المراجع الرسميه والمعترف بيها واي مراجع تانيه مراجع دسيسه.


الاخ بون جاي :-

من الخطأ الكبير ان تغلق مفاهيمك علي عدة مراجع رسمية (مش فاهم رسمية يعني ايه ؟؟ هل توجد اعترافات بصحة هذه المواقع من قبل الكنيسة ؟؟بالطبع لا !!)ولا حتي تكلف نفسك وتلقي نظرة عليها من باب العلم بالشيء ..وبالمناسبة منهم موقع ويكيبيديا اضخم موسوعة انسانية علي وجه الارض !!!!

اخي الفاضل انا مسيحي ولا اعتقد بقدسية كفن المسيح واعتقد اني لا اغضب السيد المسيح بقولي هذا واري ان عدم الايمان بقدسية الكفن لن يمنع المؤمنين من الدخول الى العرُس العظيم او الفردوس !!
وهل انا اعظم من توما تلميذ المسيح له كل المجد ؟؟بالطبع لا !!
علي العموم ساقوم بانشاء موضوع جديد في قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة لان هنا ليس مكان النقاش وانا في انتظار مشاركتك !!


----------



## bonguy (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

وانا اعملك ايه مسيحي ولا لأ انا بتكلم عن ابحاث اللي كتبها هما العلماء اللي بحثوا الكفن يعني هيبقي اللي كتب مراجعك يعرف اكتر من العلماء اللي شافوه ودرسوه.


----------



## Tabitha (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*



ارض الحويلة قال:


> الاخ بون جاي :-
> 
> من الخطأ الكبير ان تغلق مفاهيمك علي عدة مراجع رسمية (مش فاهم رسمية يعني ايه ؟؟ هل توجد اعترافات بصحة هذه المواقع من قبل الكنيسة ؟؟بالطبع لا !!)ولا حتي تكلف نفسك وتلقي نظرة عليها من باب العلم بالشيء ..وبالمناسبة منهم موقع ويكيبيديا اضخم موسوعة انسانية علي وجه الارض !!!!



*إسمحلي أني أدخل معكم في الحوار ,

حضرتك اللي المفروض تقول لنفسك الكلام ده !!
من الخطأ الكبير أن تغلق مفاهيمك على عدة مراجع غير رسمية 

ومين قال لحضرتك إن الكنيسة غير معترفة بصحة الكفن المقدس  !!

بيتهيألي إنك لو مسيحي زي ما قلت كنت تبقى عارف إن الكنيسة بتؤمن جداً وبتعترف في صحة الكفن وإن هذا هو كفن رب المجد .

وبالمناسبة أنا دخلت على موقع ويكيبيديا والموقع بيقول إن الكفن هو كفن السيد المسيح ولكن الصورة الفوتغرافية اللي أخذت من قبل أحد المصورين كان يدور حولها الشك في صحتها من عدمه (وبعض الناس قاله إنها يمكن أنها تكون متركبة) 

ولكن لم يشكك الموقع في صحة الكفن المقدس ولا قالوا إنه من 600 سنة زي ما انت بتقول !! 
ولكني لاقيت أن هذه المعلومة اللي بتقول ان الكفن بقاله 600 سنة او 700 سنة 
وجدتها على المواقع الإسلامية فقط !!
وهذا طبعاً جهلٌ مطبق يدعو للضحك !!


 فبالنسبة للصحة الكفن من عدمه لا يوجد عليه جدال إطلاقاً ,
 وبالنسبة للصورة الفوتغرافية اللي أخذت 
فهذه الصور أخذت ثلاث مرات بكاميرات ثلاث مصورين مختلفين 

- فأول صورة للكفن تمت فى عام  1898م حيث جاء المصور "بيا" بكاميرات بدائية

- الثانية للمصور "أندي" فقد صور الكفن بكاميرات أحدث عام 1931م 

- أما المحاولة الثالثة فكانت عام 1969 قام بها د/ جوديكا - كوديجيليا 

ومن المستحيل إن يكون كل من الثلاثة مصورين ركبوا الصور وخصوصاً الصورة الأولى التي اخذت بكاميرا بدائية ولعدم تطور علم التصوير في ذلك الوقت 1898م 
فكيف بأدوات بدائية هايركبوا الصورة !! 
ولو الصورة زي ما بيقولوا إتركبت !! طب النيجاتيف بتاع الصورة إزاي هايتركب !!!!!!! 

وهذه هي الصور :  
























وهنا الموقع الرسمي للكنيسة الإيطالية بتورنتو التي تحتفظ بكفن رب المجد منذ الصليب وحتى الآن

وهذا الموقع آخر

"الكفن المقدس بتورينو" ترجمة القس جورجيوس عطا الله*


----------



## bonguy (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

اولا يا Anestas!a احب اشكر حضرتك للاهتمام بالموضوع وانا مع رأيك في كل اللي قلته وانا الحقيقه بأشك ان ارض الحويلة مسيحي اصلا لأنه الكفن المقدس من المعجزات اللي اثبتت للعالم كله حقيقه القيامه والتي هي جوهر المسيحيه. علي العموم لو انت فعلا مسيحي اطلب من ربنا وهو يظهر لك الحقيقه.


اخوكم في المسيح:dance: بيشوي


----------



## Tabitha (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*



bonguy قال:


> اولا يا Anestas!a احب اشكر حضرتك للاهتمام بالموضوع وانا مع رأيك في كل اللي قلته وانا الحقيقه بأشك ان ارض الحويلة مسيحي اصلا لأنه الكفن المقدس من المعجزات اللي اثبتت للعالم كله حقيقه القيامه والتي هي جوهر المسيحيه. علي العموم لو انت فعلا مسيحي اطلب من ربنا وهو يظهر لك الحقيقه.
> 
> 
> اخوكم في المسيح:dance: بيشوي


*

أخي بيشوي,,
أنا اللي المفروض إني أشكر حضرتك على مجهودك الرائع
والمعلومات الجميلة اللي جبتها لينا عن الكفن المقدس.

وشكراً لذوقك 
ربنا معاك.*


----------



## bonguy (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

سؤال قديم بس هرد عليه كان من تلاميذ السيد المسيح تلميذ يدعي لوقا وهو الذي كتب بشاره لوقا وهذا الرسول كان رسام وفي العزباويه بمصر الان الصوره التي رسمها القديس لوقا ومن هذه الصوره التي رسمها القديس لوقا الذي كان من اتباع المسيح استمد الفنانين باقي اللوحات التي تصف المسيح له المجد. يا رب تكون فهمت.


اخوكم في المسيح:dance:  بيشوي


----------



## Basilius (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*



5aNjaR قال:


> وين الدليل على كلامك ؟!
> 
> واين هي الصورة التي رسمها لوقا ؟؟



_حد قالك ان الصور اللي موجودة هي صور فوتوغرافية ؟_


----------



## bonguy (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

ويرجع تاريخ الأيقونة كما يذكر أن أبجر Abgar ملك أديسا ( الرها حاليا) قد عاني من أمراض كثيرة ، وإذ علم بالآيات الباهرة التي يصنعها السيد المسيح له المجد أرسل له رسالة يتوسل فيها أن يحضر إلى مملكته ليمنحه الشفاء ، وود لو قبل العيش سويا في مملكته المتواضعة الهادئة بعيدا عن الشعوب التي تنغصه. 

وكان أحد المبعوثين ، ويسمى حنانيا ، رساما فأراد أن يصور السيد المسيح له المجد فلم يستطيع بسبب مهابة محياه ، ولكن الرب له المجد وضع منديلا على وجهه فارتسمت عليه صورته المقدسة وأرسله إلى ملك أديسا (الرها) مع رسله فلما وصل المنديل ، قبله وعظمه ومسح به بدنه ووجهه فعوفي للوقت، وجرت منه عجائب وشفاءات.وهذه القصة ترجمت إلى أغلب لغات العالم وذكرها أوسابيوس المؤرخ الكنسي. 

كما يروي عن معلمنا الرسام القديس لوقا الانجيلي أنه كان مصورا بارعا ويقال أنه قام بتصوير السيدة العذراء وهى في وضعها التقليدي وهى تحمل السيد المسيح الطفل وتوجد صورتان بديري السريان والمحرق يقال أنهما مأخوذتان عن النسخة التي للقديس لوقا البشير.

ذكر المؤرخ الشهير الانبا ساويروس بن المقفع أسقف الاشمونين أن القديس لوقا الانجيلى رسم ثلاث صور مختلفة للسيدة العذراء ( بكتاب ترتيب الكهنوت ) وقد تواتر على الالسن أن هذه الصورة ماخوذة من أحدى الصور الثلاثة الاصلية للقديس لوقا الطبيب وقيل إنها ترجع الى 650 عام تقريبا.


وللأسف حاولت الاقي الايقونه علي النت لكن الظاهر انها مش مرفوعه بس انا ويعلم الله شوفتها وهحاول اني انزلها عندي وبعدين ابقي ارفعها.

اخوكم في المسيح:dance: بيشوي


----------



## ارض الحويلة (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*



Anestas!a قال:


> *
> وبالمناسبة أنا دخلت على موقع ويكيبيديا والموقع بيقول إن الكفن هو كفن السيد المسيح ولكن الصورة الفوتغرافية اللي أخذت من قبل أحد المصورين كان يدور حولها الشك في صحتها من عدمه (وبعض الناس قاله إنها يمكن أنها تكون متركبة)
> 
> ولكن لم يشكك الموقع في صحة الكفن المقدس ولا قالوا إنه من 600 سنة زي ما انت بتقول !!
> ...


*
???????
هذا هو كلام ويكيبيديا 
Arguments and evidence cited against a miraculous origin of the shroud images include a letter from a medieval bishop to the Avignon pope claiming personal knowledge that the image was cleverly painted to gain money from pilgrims; radiocarbon tests in 1988 that yielded a medieval time ***** for the cloth's fabrication; and analysis of the image by microscopist Walter McCrone, who concluded ordinary pigments were used.

وتستطيع ان تتأكد بنفسك !!

و على فكرة وللمرة الثانية انا مسيحي واؤمن بالمسيح واؤمن بالابحاث الكاربونية التي تؤكد ما قلته من قبل !!

برجاء التروي والتأكد قبل الاتهامات !!!!*


----------



## ارض الحويلة (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

و بالمرة نتائج الابحاث الكاربونية :
Radiocarbon dating is the use of accelerator mass spectrometry (AMS) to measure the amount of C14, a radioactive isotope of carbon. Plants take up carbon dioxide from the atmosphere as part of the process of photosynthesis and incorporate the carbon in the plant tissues. Animals absorb C14 into their tissues by eating plants. When the plant dies, no further C14 is absorbed and the C14 that accumulated in life begins to decay at a known rate. The half life of C14 is calculated at 5,730 years. Measurement of the C14 present in the remains of the plant or animal is a method of determining when the plant or animal died. The procedure is valuable for dating organic material later than 50,000 years before the present time. When first used, the procedure required larger samples of the test material, consequently the custodians of the Shroud of Turin were unwilling to permit the destruction of large portions of the shroud. The advances in the procedure has gradually decreased the amount of sample required and permission was finally obtained to test 12 small samples of the non-image bearing portion of the shroud linen. Linen is made from flax, therefore an assessment could be made on when the linen was manufactured. Samples of the shroud were excised and given to three different radiocarbon dating laboratories in Zurich, Oxford and Arizona. The results of the tests were published in the prestigious scientific journal Nature, 1988, titled "Radiocarbon Dating of the Shroud of Turin." The following results were published on the samples tested. The figures are uncalibrated "before present," i.e. 1950 CE. (P. E. Damon, etal., Radiocarbon Dating of the Shroud of Turin, Nature 337:6208, 16 February 1989, pp 611-615)
Sample dates from Arizona:

591 +/- 30 yrs

690 +/- 35 yrs

606 +/- 41 yrs

701 +/- 33 yrs

Sample dates from Oxford:

795 +/- 65 yrs

730 +/- 45 yrs

745 +/- 55 yrs

Sample dates from Zurich:

733 +/- 61 yrs

722 +/- 56 yrs

635 +/- 57 yrs

639 +/- 45 yrs

679 +/- 51 yrs

The linen of the shroud was manufactured, according to these results, sometime between 1260 CE and 1390 CE with the mean value placing the manufacture of the linen in the 14th century! The results were startling and fueled the opinion that the shroud is a forgery manufactured by a clever medieval artist. Are these results conclusive? A final conclusion on the authenticity of the shroud as an artifact of the first century should be based on a totality of the scientific evidence rather than on one procedure alone. That’s just good science, yet the results of this one procedure is totally oppositional to the many other procedures conducted and the use of radiocarbon dating of textiles has been shown to be problematic in the past

وللتأكد بنفسكم :
http://www.historian.net/shroud.htm
لكن اقرأوا الموضوع حتى اخره .


----------



## Tabitha (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

*أخي أرض الحويلة,

أنا دخلت على الرابط اللي انت حاطه وعملت بحث على الجوجل بهذا الكلام
ووجدت إن يوجد شكوك بين العلماء حول عمر الكفن!
بعد ابحاثهم حول المادة الكربونية بالكفن,

وقالوا إن يمكن أن يكون هذا الكفن عمره بين بين سنتي 1260 و 1390.

ولكنهم أجمعوا أن هذا الكفن لرجل مصلوب 

الرابط:
http://www.pbs.org/wnet/secrets/case_shroudchrist/pop_shroud/index.html

طيب سؤال؟

التاريخ بيقول أن آخر من إستخدم عقوبة الصليب لتنفيذ الأحكام هم الرومان 
وقد إنتهت مملكة الرومان عام  (476م) 

إذاً كيف أجمعوا أن الكفن لرجل مصلوب وفي نفس الوقت يقولوا بأن عمر الكفن يرجع ما بين القرن الـ 13 أو الـ 14  !!


مش غريبة شوية دي !!! 

وعلى فكرة الأبحاث التي تجرى لبحث العمر الكربوني لإثبات عمر الآثار دائماً بيحوم حولها الجدل 
ودايماً العلماء بتختلف حول عمر الآثر,,
والنتيجة عمرها مابتكون واحدة

مثل هذه الأيام .. لو تسمع عن اللوحة التي يدعون بأن رسمها الجن !

وإكتشفها شخص أردني 
وبعد بحث المادة الكربونية بيقولوا إنها ترجع إلى 22 ألف سنة قبل الميلاد ..
ولكن فريق آخر من العلماء يكذب صحة هذا الكلام.

لو عايز تتأكد من كلامي قولي وأنا أحاول أحضر لك هذه الروابط. 


*ثانياًَ يوجد سؤال:
كيف إنطبع وجه الرجل المصلوب وآثار التعذيب على جسده بهذه الدقة؟

السيد المسيح عند لحظة قيامته من الموت 
إنطلق من جسده قوة رهيبة ونور رهيب إنطبعت آثارها على الكفن بدقة عجيبة !

وهذا هو النيجاتيف 
(اللي مستحيل إن النيجاتيف للصورة يتركب)






وهذا هو الرابط:

http://www.theworkofgod.org/shroud2.htm*




> *برجاء التروي والتأكد قبل الاتهامات !!!!*



*برجاء التروي أنت في قراءتك للمشاركات
أنا لم أتهمك بأي شئ.

ولو إنت فعلاً مسيحي  .. لا تساقوا بتعاليم متنوعة وغريبة (عب 13 : 9)بل إبحث ودور في أكثر من مصدر 
وربنا معاك.*


----------



## ارض الحويلة (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

الاخت العزيزة :
هذا هو ما يقوله الرابط الذي تفضلت وذكرتيه :
In 1988, an international team of scientists conducted a controversial carbon-14 dating of the Shroud that placed the origin of its linen between the years 1260 and 1390. Skeptics have since presented historical and scientific evidence suggesting that this date range may be inaccurate, and many continue to believe that the Shroud was once swathed around the body of a crucified man, perhaps Jesus of Nazareth. 

اولا:
the origin of its linen between the years 1260 and 1390
اصل الكتان هو بين سنة 1260 و 1390

ثانياً:
inaccurate
غير دقيق ويوجد فرق كبير بين غير دقيق و false وهي بمعنى كاذب او مزيف اي انه غير دقيق في تحديد العمر الفعلي ولكن لن تصل ابداً الي 500 سنة من عدم الدقة ..
 والاختلاف دائما حول دقة الابحاث الكاربونية يكون ان هناك نظرية تقول ان تعريض الاشياء لحرارة شديدة واكاسيد معينة يجعل الc14 اكثر كثافة بحيث يعطي نتائج اضخم (وليس اقل)من الواقع اي ان التاريخ المذكور هنا يجب ان يكون مثلاً 1460 الى 1560 وليس بأي حال 29 الى 120 وذلك هو زمن صلب المسيح له المجد .

ثالثاً:
perhaps
بمعني ربما

اختي العزيزة هذا هو كلام رابطك 

اما بالنسبة للاتهامات اننى غير مسيحى من قبّل اخوة مسيحيين لمجرد ذكرى لرأيي فهذا اسوأ الى من معايرة المسلمين لي بانني اعبد تلاتة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
اهذا ما استحقه منكم ..............التكفير ؟ 
وانا لا اعنيك يا اختي بالتحديد لكني لازلت اريانه لا علاقة بين الايمان بالكفن والايمان بالمسيح
واخيراً:

مقال لقداسة البابا شنودة:
لا تصدق كل ما تسمع ونصف ما تري 
http://www.copticpope.org/modules.php?name=News&file=print&sid=507
أقراؤه علكم تفهمون ما اقصد و ربنا يسامحكم !!:smile01


----------



## Tabitha (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

*


ارض الحويلة قال:



			الاخت العزيزة :
هذا هو ما يقوله الرابط الذي تفضلت وذكرتيه :
In 1988, an international team of scientists conducted a controversial carbon-14 dating of the Shroud that placed the origin of its linen between the years 1260 and 1390. Skeptics have since presented historical and scientific evidence suggesting that this date range may be inaccurate, and many continue to believe that the Shroud was once swathed around the body of a crucified man, perhaps Jesus of Nazareth. 

!!:smile01
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مع إحترامي الشديد
حد قال لحضرتك إن نظري ضعيف عشان تعيد نفس كلامك مع تكبير حجم بعض الكلمات!
وبعدين يعني إنت محسسني إني بكلم نفسي ,,
لأنك مافيش مرة واحدة رديت على أي سؤال في مشاركاتي!
كل اللي انت بعمله انك بتعمل كوبي وبيست من الموقع اللي حصرتك فرحان بيه علشان بالانجليزية وبتحطه هنا 





ارض الحويلة قال:



			اولا:
the origin of its linen between the years 1260 and 1390
اصل الكتان هو بين سنة 1260 و 1390
!!:smile01
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وأيه الجديد في كلامك !
وأنا رديت عليك وقلت لك:



Anestas!a قال:




ووجدت إن يوجد شكوك بين العلماء حول عمر الكفن!
بعد ابحاثهم حول المادة الكربونية بالكفن,

وقالوا إن يمكن أن يكون هذا الكفن عمره بين بين سنتي 1260 و 1390.

ولكنهم أجمعوا أن هذا الكفن لرجل مصلوب 

الرابط:
http://www.pbs.org/wnet/secrets/case_shroudchrist/pop_shroud/index.html
.

أنقر للتوسيع...



تمام!!
خد بالك إنهم أجمعوا أن الكفن لشخص قد صلب!
من الذي كان يستخدم تنفيذ عقوبة الصلب كوسيلة للإعدام في هذا العصر ؟




the origin of its linen between the years 1260 and 1390.

أنقر للتوسيع...









ثانياً:
inaccurate
غير دقيق ويوجد فرق كبير بين غير دقيق و false وهي بمعنى كاذب او مزيف اي انه غير دقيق في تحديد العمر الفعلي ولكن لن تصل ابداً الي 500 سنة من عدم الدقة ..
والاختلاف دائما حول دقة الابحاث الكاربونية يكون ان هناك نظرية تقول ان تعريض الاشياء لحرارة شديدة واكاسيد معينة يجعل الc14 اكثر كثافة بحيث يعطي نتائج اضخم (وليس اقل)من الواقع اي ان التاريخ المذكور هنا يجب ان يكون مثلاً 1460 الى 1560 وليس بأي حال 29 الى 120 وذلك هو زمن صلب المسيح له المجد .

ثالثاً:
perhaps
بمعني ربما

اختي العزيزة هذا هو كلام رابطك 

أنقر للتوسيع...


مشكور على الترجمة .. اللي ماحادش طلبها منك !






اما بالنسبة للاتهامات اننى غير مسيحى من قبّل اخوة مسيحيين لمجرد ذكرى لرأيي فهذا اسوأ الى من معايرة المسلمين لي بانني اعبد تلاتة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
اهذا ما استحقه منكم ..............التكفير ؟ 
وانا لا اعنيك يا اختي بالتحديد لكني لازلت اريانه لا علاقة بين الايمان بالكفن والايمان بالمسيح
واخيراً:

مقال لقداسة البابا شنودة:
لا تصدق كل ما تسمع ونصف ما تري 
http://www.copticpope.org/modules.ph...=print&sid=507
أقراؤه علكم تفهمون ما اقصد و ربنا يسامحكم !!

أنقر للتوسيع...



بوص يا أرض الحويلة,,
المشكلة إني كان عندي فقط مجرد شك صغير إنك ممكن تكون مسلم
بس خلاص أنا أصبحت متأكده من هذا!

لعدة أسباب: واضحة جداً في مشاركتك :

لما بتقول:



فهذا اسوأ الى من معايرة المسلمين لي بانني اعبد تلاتة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...


لو إنت مسيحي ماكنتش هاتقول جملتك بالطريقة دي !
وكأنك بتعرض الفكر المسيحي وكأن المسيحيين يؤمنون بثلاث آلهه!

أنا عن نفسي لا أعتبر لسان الجهل والتجاديف معايرة لي أو لديني .


وبعد ما قلت:



اهذا ما استحقه منكم ..............التكفير ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لو إنت مسيحي فعلاً ماكنتش إستخدمت هذا اللفظ "التكفير"
هذا لفظ إسلامي بحت .





أقراؤه علكم تفهمون ما اقصد و ربنا يسامحكم !!

أنقر للتوسيع...


وهذه أيضاً : نفس الإسلوب الإسلامي 
لعلمن تهتدون ,, لعلكم تفهمون ,, لعلكم  ... بلابلابلا ......







			مقال لقداسة البابا شنودة:
لا تصدق كل ما تسمع ونصف ما تري
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وبالنسبة للمقولة دي 
فهي لا تمت بصلة لموضوعنا
أنا مش باحكي معك على شئ سمعته ! 
ولا قصة قراتها !
نحن نتكلم في حقائق .*


----------



## ارض الحويلة (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

الاخت العزيزة :

تاني ؟؟؟
انا مسلم تاني ؟؟ومتأكدة كمان ؟؟والاكتر من طريقة كلامي ؟؟؟و كلمة لعلكم تصدقوني خليتنى مسلم ؟؟انتي عايزاني اكتب ازاي ؟؟ مش عربي برضه ؟؟
وحتى بعد ان ذكرت ان اتهامي باني غير مسيحي هو شييء صعب و مؤلم بالنسبة لي وخاصة انه من جانب مسيحيين تكرري الاتهام تاني ؟؟مش كتير ؟؟؟
هل اسب للمسلمين حتى تصدقي ؟؟وهل المسيحي يسب ؟؟ 
هل معني اني مسيحي اني اصدق كل ما اسمعه و اراه مثل الطفل الاغر ؟؟
هل تريدين مني مثلاً تصديق معجزة ظهور مارجرجس الاخيرة التي جائت الي علي الايميل من 12 صديق لي ؟؟و هل اصدق ان الجسد النوراني لمارجرجس يُلتقط بكاميرة محمول لا تزيد قدرة عدستها عن 640×420 بيكسل ؟؟


ختاماً للسفسطة البيزنطية فقد كنت اود اقامة موضوع جديد عن الكفن ولكن لم يتسني انشاء موضوع جديد نظراً لعدد مشاركاتي فاذا كان احد مهتم اكثر بالموضوع و له احقية انشاء موضوع جديد فليفعل مع الشكر !!


اختي العزيزة : من فضلك لا تقولى عني مرة اخرى اني غير مسيحي لانك لا ترضيها لنفسك ..


----------



## bonguy (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

يا صديقي ارض الحويله بعد ملخبط في المعجزات كمان انت لا طولت مسيحي ولا مسلم ولا كافر كلامك كلام غبي للأسف فأنا مش هرد عيه.ومش هتعب نفسي معاك لأنك شخص فاضي من جوه وانت بتحب المجادله ليس الا. وحتي لو كنت مسيحي انت بتقول ان ده سفسطه بيزنطيه؟ طيب من اللي قال لسعادتك يا باشا ان الايمان بأكفن محصور علي الكنائس الارثوذكسيه والكاثوليكيه كل المذاهب بتؤمن بيه , وبعدين البيزنطيه دي مش معناها ارثوذكسي ده الارثوذكس عانوا الويلات تحت الحكم البيزنطي واستشهد الاقباط الارثوذكس من اجل الحفاظ علي ايمانهم القويم من السفسطه البيزنطيه فياريت تبطل تتكلم علي الكنيسه الارثوكسيه لأن لا انت ولا اهلك كلهم من الالف الي الياء كلهم ميساوش ينطقوا اسم كنيستنا القويمه وبعدين انت عبد حقير وانا عبد حقير منستهلش نتكلم عن كفن ملك الملوك ورب الارباب الكلام في الحاجات دي لو انت مسيحي يبقي بألايمان وليس بالابحاث العلميه فالايمان هو الثقه فيما يرجي والايقان بأمور لا تري, يعني انا مثلا لو اتأكدت بالدليل القاطع ان المسيحيه مش صح ولو جاني ملاك قاللي ايمانك غلط ممكن امسك الملاك اضربه لأني مؤمن بمسيحي ومؤمن بكنيستي ومليش دعوه بابحاث ولا عباس الايمان مش مجرد كلمه الايمان ده شيء محدش في عيلتكم يستاهل ينطقوا بلسانه. انا شايف ان الغبي هيفضل طول عمره غبي والحمار حيفضل طول عمره حمار فمش هوجع دماغي واقعد اكتبلك لأنك يا مسلم وبتستهبل يا الا انت كافر بدينك وفي الحالتين روح شوفلك تربه زراعيه.


ناس :ranting: متخلفييييييييين.


----------



## sant felopateer (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

اولا احب اتكلم فى 3 نقاط مهمين،،

-واحد حكاية صورة المسيح و يوحنا و بطرس:
*يا جماعة يا ناس اقروا كلام صاحب الموضوع قال ان فيه سائح فى عصر الحديث مش عصر المسيح صور شارع من شوارع القدس عادى و مكنش في مسيح و هو كان فى محل كودك للتحميض لقى معجزة لقى المسيح و يوحنا و بطرس يعنى هى صورة اعجازية ولا فوتوغرافية ولا مرسومة.*

- المنديل اللى اخ بيشوى اتكلم عنه:
*المنديل ده مش بتاع لوقا ولا حاجة لوقا اكتفى برسم صورة العذراء مريم بعنوان العذباوية مش المنديل 
المنديل يعود الى القديسة فيرونيكا فى حادث الصلب اما لاقيت المسيح و حطت المنديل على وشه علشان تنشفه من الدم طبعت صورته فيه.*

*- الكفن اللى اخ ارض الحويلة (اسم عجيب بصراحة) متسعجب منه:*
*الكفن حضرتك زى ما الاخ بيشوى و الاخت انستشيا شرحوه هو الصح و هو ده اللى بتؤمن بيه الكنيسة سواء كانت ارثوذكسية او كاتوليكية او انجيلية لانه لاقوه فى القبر متقولش بقى ان دافنشى قال ان ارسم صورة المسيح على كتان و ارسم نقط دم و اعمل جسد متكامل و ابيعها ! 
يا استاذ ارض الحولة انت
لو كنت عاقل لعرفت ان الكفن حصلوه negative علشان تطلع الصورة الاولانية بعدين التانية اللى هو الملونة مرسومة. فيمنفعش الكفن اللى فى تورينو يكون مجرد مزحة مع كل دلائل التاريخية ديه
فتح عقلك معايا شوية كفن ناس عملوه على ابحاث و نجاتيف من واحد لتانى ازاى هيكون لوحة و كمان هو فيه لوحة تكون فى كتان و بتتعمل منها negative.*

يا جماعة انا تعبت و كمان يا ارض الحويلة انت مسلم وضحت اوى بوص على توقيعك


----------



## abdallah (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*



> صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
المجانين فى نعيم​


----------



## bonguy (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها المسلمين في جحيم


----------



## ارض الحويلة (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*



bonguy قال:


> يا صديقي ارض الحويله بعد ملخبط في المعجزات كمان انت لا طولت مسيحي ولا مسلم ولا كافر كلامك كلام غبي للأسف فأنا مش هرد عيه.ومش هتعب نفسي معاك لأنك شخص فاضي من جوه وانت بتحب المجادله ليس الا. وحتي لو كنت مسيحي انت بتقول ان ده سفسطه بيزنطيه؟ طيب من اللي قال لسعادتك يا باشا ان الايمان بأكفن محصور علي الكنائس الارثوذكسيه والكاثوليكيه كل المذاهب بتؤمن بيه , وبعدين البيزنطيه دي مش معناها ارثوذكسي ده الارثوذكس عانوا الويلات تحت الحكم البيزنطي واستشهد الاقباط الارثوذكس من اجل الحفاظ علي ايمانهم القويم من السفسطه البيزنطيه فياريت تبطل تتكلم علي الكنيسه الارثوكسيه لأن لا انت ولا اهلك كلهم من الالف الي الياء كلهم ميساوش ينطقوا اسم كنيستنا القويمه وبعدين انت عبد حقير وانا عبد حقير منستهلش نتكلم عن كفن ملك الملوك ورب الارباب الكلام في الحاجات دي لو انت مسيحي يبقي بألايمان وليس بالابحاث العلميه فالايمان هو الثقه فيما يرجي والايقان بأمور لا تري, يعني انا مثلا لو اتأكدت بالدليل القاطع ان المسيحيه مش صح ولو جاني ملاك قاللي ايمانك غلط ممكن امسك الملاك اضربه لأني مؤمن بمسيحي ومؤمن بكنيستي ومليش دعوه بابحاث ولا عباس الايمان مش مجرد كلمه الايمان ده شيء محدش في عيلتكم يستاهل ينطقوا بلسانه. انا شايف ان الغبي هيفضل طول عمره غبي والحمار حيفضل طول عمره حمار فمش هوجع دماغي واقعد اكتبلك لأنك يا مسلم وبتستهبل يا الا انت كافر بدينك وفي الحالتين روح شوفلك تربه زراعيه.
> 
> 
> ناس :ranting: متخلفييييييييين.


الاخ بون جاي :

السفسطة هي نسبة الى السوفسطائيين و هي فئة من المفكريين كانت تثبت الامر و عكسه !!
http://site.philomartil.com/philo2.htm
اما الجدل البيزنطي هو الجدل الذي لا يؤدي في النهاية إلى نتيجة و كلما وصلت إلى نقطة النهاية اكتشفت أنها هي نفسها نقطة البداية..
اذاً السفسطة البيزنطية هو الجدل العقيم الغير مجدى وهذا مااعنيه !!
ولا اعلم ما علاقة كلامي بالارثوذوكس ؟؟؟ وربنا يسامحك علي باقي الكلام !!


----------



## sant felopateer (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

*عمالى مسيحى يعنى انا اكتر حاجة بكرهها هى الكدب مش معقول كده*


----------



## ارض الحويلة (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*



sant felopateer قال:


> *- الكفن اللى اخ ارض الحويلة (اسم عجيب بصراحة) متسعجب منه:*
> *الكفن حضرتك زى ما الاخ بيشوى و الاخت انستشيا شرحوه هو الصح و هو ده اللى بتؤمن بيه الكنيسة سواء كانت ارثوذكسية او كاتوليكية او انجيلية لانه لاقوه فى القبر متقولش بقى ان دافنشى قال ان ارسم صورة المسيح على كتان و ارسم نقط دم و اعمل جسد متكامل و ابيعها !
> يا استاذ ارض الحولة انت
> لو كنت عاقل لعرفت ان الكفن حصلوه negative علشان تطلع الصورة الاولانية بعدين التانية اللى هو الملونة مرسومة. فيمنفعش الكفن اللى فى تورينو يكون مجرد مزحة مع كل دلائل التاريخية ديه
> ...



مرحباً يا سان فيلوباتير !

اولاً بالنسبة للاسم فهو من سفر التكوين اصحاح 2:
10 وَكَانَ نَهْرٌ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ عَدْنٍ لِيَسْقِيَ الْجَنَّةَ، وَمِنْ هُنَاكَ يَنْقَسِمُ فَيَصِيرُ أَرْبَعَةَ رُؤُوسٍ: 11 اِسْمُ الْوَاحِدِ فِيشُونُ، وَهُوَ الْمُحِيطُ بِجَمِيعِ أَرْضِ الْحَوِيلَةِ حَيْثُ الذَّهَبُ. 12 وَذَهَبُ تِلْكَ الأَرْضِ جَيِّدٌ. هُنَاكَ الْمُقْلُ وَحَجَرُ الْجَزْعِ.

وقد اخترت الاسم لاني اعمل صائغ وعملي له علاقة بالذهب !!

ثانياً:

توقيعى هو عبارة عن اية من اروع الايات الرمزية التي ترمز للتثليث والصليب و الحياة الابدية :
قد صار كواحد منا : ترمز الى التثليث !!
شجرة الحياة : وترمز الى الصليب والفداء !!
يأكل و يحيا الى الابد :وترمز الى الملكوت والحياة الابدية !!

اما بالنسبة لموضوع الكفن فان كان بامكانك فتح موضوع جديد عنه فتفضل و لنتناقش فيه !!

شكراً سان فيلوباتير !!


----------



## rang (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

momtazzzzzzzzz


----------



## sunmoon (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح تكون مع جميعكم
من قال هذة الصور الفوتوغرافية فى ايام السيد المسيح
هذة الصور التقطت هذة الأيام فى مدينة القدس حيث نؤمن بظهور السيد المسيح ورسلة الأطهار
ربنا يسوع المسيح يفتح أعينكم لكى  تبصر وقلوبكم لكى تشفى وأذانكم لكى تنفتح
أطلبوا من رب المجد لكى تروة كما ظهر فى هذة الايام لألأف البشر
الرب قادر أن يحيى من ألآموات


----------



## thebaptist (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صورة حقيقية فوتوغرافية للسيد المسيح له المجد وبطرس ويوحنا الحبيب*

وَعَمِلَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا عَمِلَ دَاوُدُ أَبُوهُ. 
  هُوَ أَزَالَ الْمُرْتَفَعَاتِ، *وَكَسَّرَ التَّمَاثِيلَ، وَقَطَّعَ السَّوَارِيَ، وَسَحَقَ حَيَّةَ النُّحَاسِ الَّتِي عَمِلَهَا مُوسَى* لأَنَّ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ كَانُوا إِلَى تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ يُوقِدُونَ لَهَا وَدَعُوهَا [نَحُشْتَانَ]. 
  عَلَى الرَّبِّ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ اتَّكَلَ، وَبَعْدَهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِثْلُهُ فِي جَمِيعِ مُلُوكِ يَهُوذَا وَلاَ فِي الَّذِينَ كَانُوا قَبْلَهُ. 

2 ملوك 13: 3-5

يا جماعة إقرأوا الكتاب المقدس بقلب مفتوح وإعرفوا من هو الرب وما هي طرقه التي ترضية ولا تصغوا الى تقاليد الناس 

عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمُ افْتُدِيتُمْ لاَ بِأَشْيَاءَ تَفْنَى، بِفِضَّةٍ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ، مِنْ *سِيرَتِكُمُ الْبَاطِلَةِ الَّتِي تَقَلَّدْتُمُوهَا مِنَ الآبَاءِ، *
 بَلْ بِدَمٍ كَرِيمٍ، كَمَا مِنْ حَمَلٍ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ وَلاَ دَنَسٍ، دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ

1 بطرس 1: 18-19

صلاتي الى الرب أن يفتح أعينكم للحقيقة


----------

